

Show HN: A digital art experiment - JPG Corruptor - cek
https://github.com/tig/JPG-Corruptor

======
DenDen
Interesting project. Might add options not only to corrupt the JPEG file, but
also to compress the text inserted and to add the steganography capability,
where the text is inserted in the image without corrupting it.

